# 2014 HURRICANE 226



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS HURRICANE IS POWERED WITH A EVINRUDE 200DSL WITH 81 HOURS NEVER BEEN IN SALT WATER HAS GPS, STEREO, BIMINI TOP WITH COVER, LOTS SEATING AND STORAGE GREAT FAMILY BOAT FOR BAY OR LAKE HURRY THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS $34,995.00 361-758-2140














































































*


----------

